# Singletrails gesucht in Erlangen/Nürnberg



## ansbach82 (17. September 2012)

Hi,
kann mir jemand Tipps geben wo man in *Erlangen/Nürnberg* gut Fahrtechnik übern kann und auch schöne *abwechslungsreiche Touren *radeln kann.

Danke


----------



## der kleine noob (17. September 2012)

Da gibts viele möglichkeiten.
Ich bin z.B. öfter mal im Tennenloher Forst unterwegs.
Auf der westlichen Seite kann man ums Wildpferdegehege fahren und auf der Kalchreuther Seite gibt es auch ein paar schöne Abfahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShadowD (17. September 2012)

Du hast eine PN


----------



## Tom:-) (18. September 2012)

der kleine noob schrieb:


> Da gibts viele möglichkeiten.
> Ich bin z.B. öfter mal im Tennenloher Forst unterwegs.
> Auf der westlichen Seite kann man ums Wildpferdegehege fahren und auf der Kalchreuther Seite gibt es auch ein paar schöne Abfahrten.



rund um das von der bahn gesponsorte pferdegehege, wo sich viele "höchstgefährlichen blindgänger" tummeln, stehen seit geraumer zeit verbotsschilder :-(


----------

